# Chihiros - WRGB II Pro 120 settings



## Elroy (22 Jun 2022)

Hi,

I just bought this amazing light from Chihiros - WRGB II Pro 120. And I have been searching up and down the net, to find reviews regarding this armatur in order to find the best settings - for a planted tank.  My tank is planted. Not heavy but on the other hand not light either. Tank measurement is: 121x51x66

I found some tips and tricks regarding rgb percentage settings, but Im left a bit confused, so maybe you can help me out?

The reason Im confused is that some run the light with only 50 percent of max performance. eg 50% red, 40% green and less blue. Now why would they do that? There is no explanation of why they choose to do that. Other reason Im confused is that some wrote that a high amount of blue causes algae problems. Any who is familiar with that issue? I am not familiar with wavelengths/spectrum.

Bottum line is that Im looking for the best rgb+w setting. Currently I use this setting, as I found it to look good: Red:100%, green 85%, blue 65% white 50%. on from 08:00 to 17:00. Ladder is one hour. But what my eyes might like isnt necessarily the same as what the plants like.

Thanks
Elroy


----------



## erwin123 (22 Jun 2022)

Elroy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought this amazing light from Chihiros - WRGB II Pro 120. And I have been searching up and down the net, to find reviews regarding this armatur in order to find the best settings - for a planted tank.  My tank is planted. Not heavy but on the other hand not light either. Tank measurement is: 121x51x66
> 
> ...



I've got a new tank with 1 regular WRGB2 and 1 WRGB2 Pro. 90x45x45.

My target is 100/80/90/85  (RGBW) for Pro,  100/80/90  (RGB) for regular WRGB2.  However, its not a good idea to start off with 100% straightaway. I started at 50% and I'm currently at 65%. From 65% to 100%, I'll probably do 1% increments, so it will take a month.

I'm ok if algae is happy, as long as plants are happy too.


----------



## Elroy (22 Jun 2022)

Forgot to say that I do have CO2 in the tank.


----------



## Courtneybst (22 Jun 2022)

Hi Elroy,

People normally run the light at reduced levels because that's all you need most of the time! The WRGB II Pro 120cm is a seriously powerful light, and if you were to run it anywhere close to 100% I would recommend that your other parameters (CO2, Fertilisation and Flow) were pinpoint perfect.

Plants will be using that red and blue spectrum predominantly so I wouldn't lower the blue too far from the red if you can help it.


----------



## Wookii (22 Jun 2022)

Elroy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought this amazing light from Chihiros - WRGB II Pro 120. And I have been searching up and down the net, to find reviews regarding this armatur in order to find the best settings - for a planted tank.  My tank is planted. Not heavy but on the other hand not light either. Tank measurement is: 121x51x66
> 
> ...



As @Courtneybst says, you need to run just enough light for the plants you have to be able to grow. Crank the lights up any higher and you simply promote algae growth. Just because the light is capable of going very bright, doesn't mean you need to run it at that brightness, and doing so will bring you nothing but troubles particularly if your tank is a new set up.




Elroy said:


> Other reason Im confused is that some wrote that a high amount of blue causes algae problems. Any who is familiar with that issue? I am not familiar with wavelengths/spectrum.



High and excess light can lead to algae, the spectrum has little practical bearing on the home planted tank owner.



Elroy said:


> Bottum line is that Im looking for the best rgb+w setting. Currently I use this setting, as I found it to look good: Red:100%, green 85%, blue 65% white 50%. on from 08:00 to 17:00. Ladder is one hour. But what my eyes might like isnt necessarily the same as what the plants like.
> 
> Thanks
> Elroy



What your eyes like is the only real consideration, the plants won't care either way, they'll adapt to use whatever light composition is available. You just need to turn the overall levels down. Even on a 66cm deep tank, that is a lot of light, and you'll be running the tank on a delicate knife edge, especially if it is a brand new set-up. Personally I'd start at 50% and tweak from there.

The mix of colours is up to your personal preference, but I tend to find white LED's wash out colours rapidly. Have a go at running the light with the white LED's off, and the other colours at, say Red: 50%, Green 40% and Blue 60% and see what you think? Then try adding in the white LED's 1% at a time and see if you see an improvement or not.


----------



## Elroy (23 Jun 2022)

Thanks for all the replys,

I have a new setting, as I tried the advice from  #Wookii: Red:50%, Green: 40%, blue: 60% and White at 55%. But at this early stage there have been a occurrence of  brown algae (Diatoms). I wonder whether this setting gives so low light, that it provides brown algae or is it something else which are to blame for the problem? Should I rise the percentage or should I have the lights on for a longer period - or just leave it be? In the new setting its turned on from 08:00-18:00, with a one hour ladder.
​


----------



## Wookii (23 Jun 2022)

Elroy said:


> Thanks for all the replys,
> 
> I have a new setting, as I tried the advice from  #Wookii: Red:50%, Green: 40%, blue: 60% and White at 55%. But at this early stage there have been a occurrence of  brown algae (Diatoms). I wonder whether this setting gives so low light, that it provides brown algae or is it something else which are to blame for the problem? Should I rise the percentage or should I have the lights on for a longer period - or just leave it be? In the new setting its turned on from 08:00-18:00, with a one hour ladder.
> ​


I don't think having lights too low has ever been a cause of algae. The brown diatoms you are seeing are normal in a new tank, and will disappear on their own eventually as your tank matures. They are more likely to have been promoted by you having the lights too high than too low. You need to aim for stability - so now you've changed the lights to a more appropriate setting, run with that for two months, and focus on getting your plants growing well by ensuring they are well fertilised and have good access to CO2.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jun 2022)

I started with low settings in the beginning. Now using the preset "Buce" on my wrgb2.


----------



## Elroy (23 Jun 2022)

#Paulus, 
what percentage (R, G, B + W) were your "low setting" at - and for how long, approx?


----------



## Paulus (23 Jun 2022)

in the beginning i was running it on 40% (not the pro version by the way). Don't know the exact number anymore. 
After around 2 months i used 50-40-50
Later on running at 70-55-70

Few weeks a go i tried the preset "red plants". But was missing some details.
So now i am using the preset "Buce"

light time is 8 hour (turns on at 13:00 and turns off at 21:00) and has a total of 1 hour ramptime included (half hour startup 13:00-13:30 and half hour end of the day 20:30-21:00)


----------



## Elroy (27 Jun 2022)

I do have quite a long "commissioning period" until I reach my target, which is: Red 90, Green 40/50, Blue 70 and White 70. Currently Im at Red 52, Green 40, Blue 62 and White 57. Now I wonder what will happen with the plants I will add after the "commissioning period". Will they be ok or will I nuke them? And what is the main reason to turn slowly up for the volume instead going full throttle from the start?


----------



## Paulus (29 Jun 2022)

In a new setup tank with less plant mass, not stable water values etc you don't want to blast the plants with full light. It will only trigger algae.


----------

